# 2010 Orbea Orca Frame 60cm



## VeloBison (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm new to this forum, I hope its kosher to post this here. 

I have a brand new Orca frame, size 60cm that I am trying to get rid of. It was a replacement frame and I'm trying to sell it because I'm riding a different bike now. Its the white and gold frame color, and it comes with the fork and a BB30 conversion kit. Frame retails for $2999. I'll take $1,800 for it and ship it for free. 

The frame is brand new out of the box. It has never been built up or ridden at all. I can take some photos of the frame and obviously I'll include a couple of the serial number on the bottom of the BB shell. 

Please PM me if you're interested and we can correspond through e-mail from there.


----------



## danielc (Oct 24, 2002)

It was a replacement frame? Those white and gold frames are hard to come by. What did it replace and what happened?


----------



## Rik Hartman (Nov 1, 2009)

I wanted to see if you still have this frame avaliable and if you have any pictures that you can send. I am very interesting in possibly buying thiis frame. My e-mail is [email protected]


----------

